# Gute grafische e-mail Symbole gesucht



## julchen (23. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche sehr gute grafische e-mail symbole wie in dem folgenden Beispiel. Auf der 4. Seite (Frau, Target News.de), im Header die e-mail symbole.

http://www.kajomi.de/fileadmin/kajomi_-_leistungsuebersicht_01.pdf 

Wer weiss, wo ich solche symbole finden kann.

gruss und danke
julchen


----------



## tittli (23. November 2004)

hmm...ich würde mal suchen...solche Bildchen gibts in Massen....Geh zum Beispiel mal auf http://www.kostenlos.de und suche nach 'gifs' oder ähnliches...
gruss


----------

